# Anyone else with high FSH?



## Smileyk

Hi all,

This is my first post, so apologies if I don't get the abbreviations correct!

We had our first (NHS) consultant meeting today who told us I have relatively high levels of FSH (13), so that the next option would be IVF or AIH, but that the likelihood of success is about 20% per cycle. My thyroid levels have been a bit haywire (but seemingly not enough for them to be concerned) and I don't have thyroid antibodies.

To say this is a shock is an understatement (I had a complete melt down at work afterwards - highly embarrassing)! I'm 31 and my periods are like clockwork,though I do have weird bleeding mid cycle, which again no seems to be able to explain or be bothered about).

Can anyone recommend what to do next? Does it mean that I have eggs, but just not that many, so time is important - hence the IVF recommendation?

Would appreciate any advice as feeling quite lonely and bleak about it.

Thanks

K


----------



## Sarah27

Hi Smiley K.. 
Sorry to hear about your stuggle... 
Just a little bit of background.. I got pg twice easily without any worries, my second son Matthew was stillborn in 2010.. :O( I was desperate to try for another baby after he was born and we tried and tried and tried! In the end I went to my doctors after 6months fed up and they tested me.. In particular my FSH levels... Like you my level came back 13! Which is a lot higher than the recommended for someone of my age ( I was 27 at the time..) Basically high FSH can be affected by various things and can be quite mis leading if it isn't tested under the correct circumstances... 
Badger your NHS doctor to test your AMH levels... Your AMH levels give a much clearer picture of what your hormone levels and your egg supply are like. Funny that you mention your thyroid.. I mine has always been borderline too and this can affect your fertility... ( I found this out through getting reflexology, random) 
I had my AMH level tested and it showed decreased egg quality and egg supply so for me my FSH level was correct to what was happening with my insides. However yours may not be... I was told by the fertility doctor that people with low AMH levels don't tend to have successful IVF treatement as the intial egg production is low and or the quality isn't fantastic... She also told me it was partially hedreditory (sp??) I know that my mum went through the menopause earlier than most... That coupled with my low AMH leverl our fertility doctor told me it was "unlikely that I would get pg and very likely that I was in the early stages of premature ovarian failure" To say I was hysterical at the time was an understatement! Not only had my baby died when I was 36wks pg but I was not been told it was very unlikely I would have another one.............I had literally hit rock bottom and to be honest given up... Then the following month I fell pregnant. 13 long months of badgering my husband.. dodgey eggs and in the early stages of ovarian failure and I still got pg! 
How long have you been TTC? If its over a year and they know you are running out of time they may urge you to progress to other options quickly.. Dont' be put off or disheartend... How often do you hear about women saying they thought they had gone through the "change" and then end up pregnant at 40 odd?? Sometimes our bodies are soo unpredictable that no one can understand them or explain them... 

Good luck!! 

PS my baby that I was told I wouldn't have is nearly 5 months old now! :O) x


----------



## septbride

Hi Sarah, 

May I ask what your AMH level was? My FSH is 10 and my AMH came back as <.3 (US scale...I think you're in the UK so not sure how it translates). Anyway, we're trying IVF w/ICSI in August and I'm terrified it won't work... 




Sarah27 said:


> Hi Smiley K..
> Sorry to hear about your stuggle...
> Just a little bit of background.. I got pg twice easily without any worries, my second son Matthew was stillborn in 2010.. :O( I was desperate to try for another baby after he was born and we tried and tried and tried! In the end I went to my doctors after 6months fed up and they tested me.. In particular my FSH levels... Like you my level came back 13! Which is a lot higher than the recommended for someone of my age ( I was 27 at the time..) Basically high FSH can be affected by various things and can be quite mis leading if it isn't tested under the correct circumstances...
> Badger your NHS doctor to test your AMH levels... Your AMH levels give a much clearer picture of what your hormone levels and your egg supply are like. Funny that you mention your thyroid.. I mine has always been borderline too and this can affect your fertility... ( I found this out through getting reflexology, random)
> I had my AMH level tested and it showed decreased egg quality and egg supply so for me my FSH level was correct to what was happening with my insides. However yours may not be... I was told by the fertility doctor that people with low AMH levels don't tend to have successful IVF treatement as the intial egg production is low and or the quality isn't fantastic... She also told me it was partially hedreditory (sp??) I know that my mum went through the menopause earlier than most... That coupled with my low AMH leverl our fertility doctor told me it was "unlikely that I would get pg and very likely that I was in the early stages of premature ovarian failure" To say I was hysterical at the time was an understatement! Not only had my baby died when I was 36wks pg but I was not been told it was very unlikely I would have another one.............I had literally hit rock bottom and to be honest given up... Then the following month I fell pregnant. 13 long months of badgering my husband.. dodgey eggs and in the early stages of ovarian failure and I still got pg!
> How long have you been TTC? If its over a year and they know you are running out of time they may urge you to progress to other options quickly.. Dont' be put off or disheartend... How often do you hear about women saying they thought they had gone through the "change" and then end up pregnant at 40 odd?? Sometimes our bodies are soo unpredictable that no one can understand them or explain them...
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> PS my baby that I was told I wouldn't have is nearly 5 months old now! :O) x


----------



## Smileyk

Thanks both. It's really nice to hear from positive people - especially as I found out last week that my best friend has managed to get pregnant without even trying.

What sort of test do you get for AMH - is it a blood test? Does it tell you how long you have left to try before its too late? I'm asking as we're supposed to be relocating to be nearer to family (slightly ironic) so I'll be starting a new job in the next few months. I'm worried if we go down the IVF route it won't exactly put me in my employer's good books!


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies, Im 39 in a few wks, have v high FSH (been tested a few times in the last 18mnths and it has varied between 11 & 20) and low AMH (1 & 3, UK scale). Starting ICSI (short protocol) in a couple of wks. Been told not to expect to get to egg collection as they dont think i'll respond well. But hey you have to try & even with my rubbish test results I did manage to get preg naturally last yr (sadly a mmc at 12/13 wks).
Oh and the AMH is a blood test. 
Good luck :dust:


----------



## Briss

Just had a call with my FS and my FSH has gone up again to 12.9 :( it was 16 last year than somehow it got down to 9.1 , then I started taking all those supplements and vitamins and was hoping it got better but no, it's 12.9. She suggested that we repeat it again on CD2. I asked for AMH but I think she'd rather refer me for IVF/IUI. 
Where do you ladies did your AMH tests? I think I may have to do it privately (am in London)


----------



## Briss

apparently FSH levels fluctuate but a woman&#8217;s ovarian reserve is only as good as her worst (highest) FSH reading :( https://highfshinfo.com/?page_id=44


----------



## jcr1988

I'm 24 and just had a drs apt today and was told that my fsh was 11 and thats not the greatest, were going to retest and see what it its at. i also have mild endo in right tube. we've been ttc for 13months now.
worst part is that at 24 all my friends are now getting married and having babies no problem and im left sitting back to watch it all and hold back my tears. I'm slowly loosing hope just want to break down and cry!! (had to vent that one out!!)


----------



## Briss

you are only 24 you have a lot of time to start a family. Although FSH 11 seems rather high, on what CD did you do your blood? if it is not between CD1-3 the result may not be right


----------



## Gingersnaps

I had mid cycle bleeding that was the result of an under active thyroid. The old guidelines said I was Borderline, but I got on meds and the bleeding stopped along with other signs of hypothyroidism, cold hands and feet, hair loss etc. find out what rating system your clinic uses.


----------



## jcr1988

Briss said:


> you are only 24 you have a lot of time to start a family. Although FSH 11 seems rather high, on what CD did you do your blood? if it is not between CD1-3 the result may not be right

My dr sent me for day 3 tests and day 25 tests. the fsh was a day 3 test. i need hubby to do a spermanalysis but he doesnt want to, he thinks that if this is his "fault" then i'll be mad at him and want to leave, which is so not true!! if these are the cards were delt then we'll play our hand the best we can.


----------



## Briss

Ladies, just wanted to share my news, after increasing my COQ10 from 50 to 300 a day for 3-4 month my FSH got down to 8 (from 14.3) which is amazing cos there is a chance we can now qualify for NHS funding for IVF! I also did a few other things including seriously cutting down on coffee


----------



## Mbrink

Has anyone else been able to lower their FSH? Mine last month on CD 3 was a very high 17.1! Needing it to be lower to start IVF-ICSI. Currently taking coq10 and wheat grass to help lower it. My RE also mentioned a gluten free diet, as it apparently helped a patient in her forties lower hers significantly.


----------



## Briss

Just repeated my FSH and it has actually gone up since last year to all time high at 19. it's devastating. after all the lifestyle changes, vitamins, TCM etc. I am still very surprised that after doing acu/herbs since last October my FSH got even higher. not sure what else I can do to lower it


----------



## jcr1988

mine has also gone down from co enzyme q 10 :) although no bfp


----------

